
Italy on Lockdown - novaRom
https://www.corriere.it/
======
gus_massa
Autotranalation of the main article
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.corriere.it%2Fcronache%2F20_marzo_09%2Fcoronavirus-
l-estensione-tutta-italia-restrizioni-spostamenti-solo-comprovati-motivi-
salute-o-lavoro-ddea9980-623d-11ea-9897-5c6f48cf812d.shtml)

~~~
novaRom
How probable that something similar will happen in other countries in few
days?

------
novaRom
It is happening right now. PM Conti havin press conference. Full lockdown
beginning in few hours just anounced.

------
novaRom
The entire country of Italy is quarantined, starting from tomorrow morning.

